# Can a HIDA-CCK scan kill a gallbladder?



## alveolar21 (May 14, 2010)

Hello, I have been having LUQ pain after a colonoscopy earlier this year, one surgeon recommended I get a HIDA scan with CCK. Prior to the test, I have never had pain on my right side. After the scan I had right sided pain for awhile constantly, it did go away somewhat; however, if I twist or contort my body the right side hurts. When I spoke to the surgeon about it, he said he has never heard of anyone having RUQ pain constantly after a HIDA/CCK. So now I have LUQ pain from the colonoscopy (and RUQ pain from the HIDA/CCK if I put pressure where my gallbladder is located). Has anyone else had a HIDA/CCK test and then have RUQ pain afterwards?Can a HIDA/CCK test kill a gallbladder? The amount of CCK was the proper dosage for my weight and it was injected in a 1-3 minute period. I am not happy I went in for one problem (LUQ pain) and come out with RUQ pain and now I may need to have my gallbladder removed, which had no problems prior to the HIDA/CCK test. When I asked the surgeon how many people get a HIDA/CCK test and do not have their gallbladder removed? He did not give specifics but hinted that there were very few, if any. In addition, when I was checking out I could hear the receptionists all taking calls about people having their gallbladders removed. Is it possible some surgeons are pushing HIDA/CCK on people and then unnecessarily removing gallbladders from patients? For a 45 minute procedure at $5,000 each, it seems like a good deal for surgeons.


----------

